# Q



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

a thread for the glory of Q


do not *Q*uestion the need for this


IMPORTANT(an edit)
this thread is for the letter *Q* , it has NOTHING to do with the political q i forgot existed for a second


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2022)

P


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> P







(side note did anyone else play that game)


----------



## Mambi (Apr 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> a thread for the glory of Q
> 
> 
> do not *Q*uestion the need for this


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2022)

(also, just thought of this, this thread is for the letter *Q* ,like the letter a or e,  it has NOTHING to do with the political q i forgot existed for a second)


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2022)

*Q* predicted this thread


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 18, 2022)

*Q*uack


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

Now now, no need to be *Q*uarreling. :>


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 18, 2022)

*Q*uite a silly thread


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> *Q*uite a silly thread


_*Q*_uite indeed my good sir.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Quack


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 19, 2022)

*Q*uacking Frog


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2022)

Sponsored by the letter Q.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 19, 2022)

Qthisweekisniceimonlyworking3daysuwu


----------

